# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Монитор VirusInfo  >  Пойманы в разделе Помогите, отчет за период 13.01.2018 - 14.01.2018

## CyberHelper

not-a-virus:HEUR:Adware.NSIS.ConvertAd.heur -> c:usersforum9.ruappdataroamingvopackagevopackage.e  xe ( DrWEB: Adware.ClickMeIn.8 )not-a-virus:HEUR:RiskTool.Win32.Generic -> c:usersforum9.ruappdataroamingwindowsappstaskhost.  exenot-a-virus:HEUR:RiskTool.Win32.Generic -> c:usersforum9.ruappdataroamingwindowsdefendermsasc  uil.exenot-a-virus:HEUR:RiskTool.Win32.Generic -> c:usersforum9.ruappdataroamingwindowsappscpuintel.  exenot-a-virus:RiskTool.Win32.HackKMS.c -> c:windowskmsemkmservice.exeTrojan-FakeAV.Win64.Agent.bg -> c:progra~3fastan~1fastan~2.dll ( AVAST4: Win64:Dropper-gen [Drp] )

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

